
Teach for America Curriculum: Advocacy on School Funding - Jill_the_Pill
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxWTBjApUg0-bV96NUt4X0FqZjA/view?usp=sharing
======
Jill_the_Pill
Although this handout mentions high school, it's a 30-page document with both
high school and K-5 material, and these goals are for all levels. The top of
page two says:

"Essential Student Outcome: Completing a culminating assignment in which they
'teach back' and make well-informed school funding recommendations to those in
power (e.g. church, school board, legislator)."

